# Attention NJ Winemakers



## Grapeshot (May 23, 2011)

The 2011 NJ Amateur Wine Competition will be held on September 10th, 2011, at Unionville Vineyards in Ringoes NJ. Details can be found at njwine dot webs dot com.


----------



## Grapeshot (Aug 26, 2011)

*Entry dates extended*

Just wanted to let everyone know that we have extended the entry/drop-off dates by an additional week, until September 2nd. There is still time to enter your wine and get some bragging rights this year. Hope to see you there.

Don


----------

